# Berenar



## panjabigator

Amics, necessito la vostra ajuda de nou.  Em podeu donar una paraula anglesa que cobre el significat de berenar en anglès?  Grec em diu "to have a afternoon snack," però ho que tinc entès és que el berenar és la cosa que es menja abans de sopar però després de dinar, oi?  

Aquesta és la frase que vull traduir a anglès i no assolo: "El berenar-sopar serà gratuït."


----------



## Mei

Hola Sean! 

Tenint en compte que la majoria de persones sopem més tard de les 21h, el berenar es pren a voltant de les 18h més o menys. Potser pots dir _snack_... a veure què diuen els altres. 

Ens veiem!

Mei


----------



## txellet

Estic d'acord amb l'expresio "afternoon snack" 
aqui a Uk l'expresió que també s'utilitza es la de "tea break". però tenint en conte que el te es pot pendre a qualsevol hora del dia, no sé si expressaria el sentit de la tarda que el berenar té en català.
per la frase>El berenar-sopar serà gratuït. jo ho traduiria com a afternoon coma afternoon snack


----------



## UUBiker

Em sembla "late lunch" seria perfecte tambè.


----------



## ernest_

Hola, UUBiker, no seria més aviat "early supper"? Perquè quan diuen berenar-sopar, vol dir que el berenar s'ajunta amb el sopar i no hi ha sopar! És com un sopar aviat, o un berenar tard sense sopar.


----------



## txellet

holas, 

em sembla que també hi ha l'expressió Early dinner 

 per liar mes la troca jejeje


----------



## UUBiker

txellet said:


> holas,
> 
> em sembla que també hi ha l'expressió Early dinner
> 
> per liar mes la troca jejeje




An "early dinner" is simply a "dinner" that's early.  It's not a "berenar;" it's not a meal that's any less large than a dinner that's late.  A "late lunch" might well be small-- truly a snack-- so that it doesn't spoil one's dinner.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo també afegiria que el sopar és en teoria bastant més substanciós que el berenar i que els berenars-sopars (si més no a ca meva!) tenen més a veure amb els berenars que no pas amb els sopars. Jo diria que un berenar-sopar és fa al voltant de les 19:00.


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo també afegiria que el sopar és en teoria bastant més substanciós que el berenar i que els berenars-sopars (si més no a ca meva!) tenen més a veure amb els berenars que no pas amb els sopars. Jo diria que un berenar-sopar és fa al voltant de les 19:00.


 
Jo també crec el mateix, o al menys el sopar, si no més substanciós, és més elaborat, es-dir amb plats ciunats, mentre que el berenar-sopar, ho entenc més amb entrepàs i coses aixì, algo més informal.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

El concepte seria com un _evening brunch_... 
No hi ha encara cap paraula nova per a això?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Exacte, Chics: és el _brunch_ dels vespres!


----------



## belén

"Late lunch" implies that you have not eaten your lunch. 

Berenar is compatible with lunch, you have your lunch, and then you "berenes"


----------



## Lumia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Exacte, Chics: és el _brunch_ dels vespres!


 
Si _brunch_ és breakfast-lunch, això hauria de ser un "teanner", tea-dinner (és que aquí a Irlanda sí que usen tea break amb el sentit de berenar).


----------



## UUBiker

Ahh yes, afternoon tea or high tea. Those terms, to North American ears, are a bit fussy, but I think they fit. Afternoon snack, to my ears, is practically the opposite-- it sounds silly-- something kindergartners would have. Milk and cookies.

There's probably a difference between afternoon tea and high tea (the latter can be the equivalent of a meal, at least as served in fancy hotels in United States, and even more so in Canada), but I'm not sure what it is. Both terms are merely "legacy" terms on this side of the Atlantic.

"Late lunch" has so much more ... euphony than "early dinner."  Come on, get serious.

-R


----------



## dafne.ne

What about "evening snack"  ?

Jo crec que no queda malament, seria quelcom com fer un moss al vespre


----------



## UUBiker

I know the phrase "late-night snack," but I've never heard anyone say "evening snack."  The former, as with afternoon snack, strikes me as sorta silly.  It's something you wander out of bed and eat in front of the refrigerator while it's open, in your underwear.


----------

